# HTML Output verschleiern



## sence (31. Aug 2011)

Guten morgen, freunde der Entwicklung :- )

Welche Möglichkeiten, fallen euch ein, unregistrierten Benutzern ausgaben verschleiert darzustellen
ohne dass diese per live HTML Bearbeitung sichtbar werden (z.B. Firebug).

Die Lösung ein Bild über den Text zu legen, ist durch eine Livebearbeitung leicht zu entfernen, so dass man den
Text ohne Probleme wieder lesen kann.

die andere Möglichkeit wäre, man erstellt ein paar verschleicherte Bilder und fügt diese Random ein, um es unterschiedlicher zu gestalten, immer das selbe Bild, mit der selben Länge des Textes ist langweilig.

eine weitere Lösung wäre den Text durch ein Imagerenderer zu schicken und ein verschleiertes Bild zu rendern.
Frisst jedoch Ressourcen am mass.

Ich freue mich auch eure Ideen.

Grüße


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Sep 2011)

Solange du den Text mitsendest, kann ihn der Bentuzer auch auslesen. Also wieso nicht ein Bild senden, aber eben keinen Text?


----------



## spaghetti (1. Sep 2011)

Vielleicht verstehe ich den Sinn nicht ganz richtig - wäre es nicht sicherer (und vermutlich auch einfacher), den Text für unregistrierte Benutzer nicht (vollständig) auszugeben?


----------



## ARadauer (1. Sep 2011)

> Welche Möglichkeiten, fallen euch ein, unregistrierten Benutzern ausgaben verschleiert darzustellen


nicht anzeigen


----------



## sence (1. Sep 2011)

ist zwar eine Möglichkeit, jedoch könnte der Besucher denken, es gibt dazu keine Daten.
Also zeigen wir dem Besucher auf, es existiert etwas und machen ihn neugierig.


----------



## spaghetti (1. Sep 2011)

Ich würde die ersten paar Wörter oder ein paar zusammenhängende Wörter dazu oder eben einfach nur die Überschrift(en) ausgeben. Was du in der Seite in den Browser sendest, lässt sich kaum "sichern" und sinnvoll wäre das mMn auch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (2. Sep 2011)

sence hat gesagt.:


> ist zwar eine Möglichkeit, jedoch könnte der Besucher denken, es gibt dazu keine Daten.
> Also zeigen wir dem Besucher auf, es existiert etwas und machen ihn neugierig.



Dann zeig halt "bitte registrieren sie sich, um den Inhalt zu sehen" an... wo ist das Problem?


----------

